# TV for the MH



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've been watching TV in the MH for about 3 years now, and used 3 different TV's upgrading as we go.

Current set is a Tevion with Freeview and DVD slot, (wish they'd get around to adding a HDD to these) it seems OK except for an annoying single pixel drop right in the middle of the screen, I'd get it fixed but the receipt has dune a bunk.

We normally record to a Freeview PVR at home then transfer the box to the MH to watch our faves while away.

I have been thinking of getting a digital aerial so we can leave the PVR in the MH and record stuff in there on hook up while at home, but I'm not sure which type to go for the Domestic style or the sleeker caravanner types, We have a Status on the roof so changing isn't a problem, but I'm not too impressed with it as a analogue aerial so not expecting any better with digital.

I can get a kit which fastens to the side of the MH, but I'd like some advise before spending any money.

Also Lidl are selling a 32" full HD with Freeview, I was thinking of one for home, has anyone had one their offerings, it does have a 3 year warranty, spec as follows:-

Full HD 1080p for stunning high definition picture quality at a fantastic price!
With a built-in DVB-T tuner to receive digital free-to-air television channels
Plus a VGA input for connecting to your PC to use as monitor (requires VGA cable, not included)
USB 2.0 port for playback of MP3 music, MPG & AVI movies and JPG picture files
Wall-mountable and compatible with VESA wall mounts (not included)
Includes remote control and instructions
Weight approx. (kg): 10.9
Size approx. (cm): 57 x 78.5 x 18.7
3 year manufacturer’s warranty.

Any replies most welcome.


----------



## RobH (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kev,

I must admit these Lidl offers are tempting. The one thing that does worry me is how they would stand up to our awful road conditions. Give a TV a good shaking and banging and if they are not made to withstand this kind of treatment not sure how long they will last. I purchased a 16 inch Avtec with the recording facility via a usb stick as they are designed to be used in motorhomes etc.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The TV is made by a THTF (or one of their other names) in China. They are a company who have a reputation for building basic TVs with parts from the cheaper end of the bin. Whilst it will not let you down, the picture quality will not be that special. There will be a glut of these TVs on the market now as all of the UK spec TVs need to be cleared before the new Energy Savings Trust requirements come into effect in November.
It's price is much the same as comparable TVs.
Gerry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the TV update.

Any advice on the best Aerial I'm leaning towards the one at Go outdoors at the moment. £24.30 including the mounting kit.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I wish I had room in mine for a 32" telly.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

ThursdaysChild said:


> I wish I had room in mine for a 32" telly.


I think he has a slide-out :lol:


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Kev and Liz,

We have a Status 530/10 Directional aerial. So long as you know what direction to point it in it's good for digital. There are cheap signal finders available (see February Caravan Club Magazine) or see my web site for a spreadsheet (if you carry a compass).

There's never a 'right' time to buy a telly as they will continue to evolve. Our next upgrade will be when we see a reasonably priced 1080p with Freeview HD, DVD drive and (maybe) HDD.
Keep watching the supermarket websites.

If you decide on a 530/10 aerial it's handy to have a sticker wrapped around the bottom of the pole that has a 360 degree scale printed on it. You would have thought Status would include this. We made up our own on the PC, printed it on label paper and trimmed it to size. Simples!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish I had room too, the TV is for home as mentioned   

The aerial is for the Mh.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome back Kev & Liz. Everyone was worried you'd got lost! I knew you'd find your way back though :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

joedenise said:


> Welcome back Kev & Liz. Everyone was worried you'd got lost! I knew you'd find your way back though :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Joe


I dunno, you go away for a couple of weeks and they think you've died.

Joking aside, I've got a heart monitor on and going for an exercise test tomorrow so wish me luck, but I'm far from ready to go so don't get your hopes up just yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hope it all goes well at the hospital tomorrow.

There was a post while you were away asking if anyone knew what had happened to you as you hadn't posted for a while.


Joe


----------

